# Where to head for in Spain Easter



## GrahamBland (Jan 29, 2011)

Hi all
Very new to Motorhoming - and booked a ferry to Bilbao for Easter. Thought I would start with a huge question  Where should we head?

Looking for
1. The best weather available 
2. Wild camp spots or very small sites
3. Mountain or cross country biking and walking
4. National parks / wild life etc
5. Tranquility

I know it is a big country, we only have a couple of weeks - any suggestions on region / location to head for would be really gratefully received

Thanks
Graham


----------



## adonisito (Nov 6, 2009)

If it were me I would head west across the N Coast to Galicia. We've done this many times as my wife is from La Coruna. At Easter wild camping should be easy. There is also a very good selection of sites as this region is very popular with Spanish holidaymakers in the Summer who want to escape from the heat further south. You'll have to check if they're open obviously.
Alteratively , if sun is a priority, drive from Bilbao to Catalonia via La Rioja, then follow the coast south, chances of warm weather will increase vastly. Although we were in Tarragona last Easter and it was wet!
Depends how long you've got I suppose. Have a good time.


----------



## billym (Dec 17, 2005)

Tranquility and Easter in Spain are not two words often spoken in the same sentence.


----------



## Bryandh (Oct 6, 2010)

billym said:


> Tranquility and Easter in Spain are not two words often spoken in the same sentence.


Spot on !

Spain is a madhouse at Easter (Semana Santa) and accommodation of all kinds on the coasts is at a premium. Do not turn up on the "off chance " of spaces being available....book ahead if you can. Plenty of camp site reviews on this forum to help you along.


----------



## savannah (May 1, 2005)

Apart from the obvious about weather better the further south you go......for all your other wants why not try the Somiedo Natural Park in northern spain......fabulous scenery.......very quiet......lovely dedicated cycle paths......walking.......bliss if you hit lucky with the weather.
have a good trip !


----------



## dandywarhol (Nov 14, 2010)

Easter time is ideal IMO for visiting the Alhambra In Granada - really pleasant weather and a must to visit - it's a pity nobody took G Dubbleya Bush there before his interfering in the Middle East - it would've given him an insight to what Muslims were about before Modern America was even thought of :wink:

http://www.alhambra.org/eng/index.asp?secc=/inicio

Best to book a time slot before you go to Spain.


----------



## GrahamBland (Jan 29, 2011)

Thank you all - what a friendly helpful bunch  

I know Northern Spain quite well, having kayaked in Galicia and Picos a few times. My wife is more keen on sunshine than full rivers and so we will probably aim South. 

I take your point about the Tranquillity deficit at Easter but we will try to avoid the coast and cities and we will aim for wild camps as much as possible 

Maybe Murcia > Sierra Nevada > Granada Alhambra? 

Graham


----------

